# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Problema con la dama

## Gonzalo Orellana

¿A alguien le deja entrar o es solo a mi a quien no deja?

----------


## Rafa505

A Dow y a mí tampoco.

----------


## Xavier Tapias

Pues parece que son problemas del hosting. Algunas de mis webs están en el mismo servidor y tampoco puedo entrar.

A ver si lo arreglan pronto.

 :evil:

----------


## ign

Yo tampoco puedo, supongo que será algún problema con el servidor...

----------


## kalandraka

a mi si me dejaentrar. Quiza ya este arreglado

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues yo sigo sin poder entrar. A ver si se arregla pronto.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Tampoco yo desde ayer y, por cierto, hace poco le pasó igual un par de días, ¿no?

----------


## Ayy

jejej yo soy de los pocos iluminados :Confused: ?  jajaja a mi si me dejan entrar!!!!
ñañañañañaña :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## The Black Prince

A mi al foro me deja entrar

----------


## magojuanillo

pues mi tampoco....... :-(

----------


## gomobel

> jejej yo soy de los pocos iluminados?  jajaja a mi si me dejan entrar!!!!
> ñañañañañaña :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


¿Usas explorer?

----------


## pablo

Hola 
Yo tampoco puedo entrar ,  quizas esten cambiando la revista .   
Seguro que pronto se soluciona. 

Un saludo ,  :Wink:

----------


## JaumeBF

Me uno, yo tampoco puedo entrar  :?

----------


## STANDmj

Probad a borrar las cookies del navegador e intentarlo de nuevo   :Wink: 

A veces funciona...

----------


## tenkal

yo ya lo he probado y aun asi no me deja entrar. algo pasa :(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Nada... ni cookies, ni el mozilla, ni el explorer ni nada. No puedo entrar. A ver si se arregla pronto.

----------


## Iván Manso

Joe, yo he probado con las cookies. He comido Maria, Cuetara, Fontaneda, Principe dequevas... y nada, que tampoco puedo entrar. Pa´ mí que eso va a ser del riego... pues del riego va a ser

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## STANDmj

Jo, pues han puesto un mensaje en la Dama super interesantísimo!!!

Qué pena que lo vayan a quitar ya...  :P

----------


## Iván Manso

Serás... pues que sepas que desde la uni si que he podido entrar. Así que tendré que ir más a menudo a la uni

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues probaré a ver si va en el instituto y ya os digo.

----------


## Felipe

Me ocurre igual. Desde casa no puedo entrar pero sí desde el trabajo. Así que tendré que hacer como Ivi, iré más al trabajo. :D

----------


## Felipe

¿Tendrá que ver con el servidor? Yo utilizo Ya.com

¿O será alguna actualización del XP? Recuerdo haber hecho la última el viernes.

Yo no puedo entrar desde el sábado.

----------


## gomobel

> ¿Tendrá que ver con el servidor? Yo utilizo Ya.com
> 
> ¿O será alguna actualización del XP? Recuerdo haber hecho la última el viernes.
> 
> Yo no puedo entrar desde el sábado.


No porque no uso xp y tampoco funciona. No he podido probar desde la uni, pero enfin.... se pordría intentar cambiando las dns del router a ver qué tal.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## ignoto

Pues yo entro sin problemas.

----------


## lop1

Pues a mi no... y eso que ayer mientras otros no podian yo sí...

----------


## Felipe

Le debe estar pasando a bastante gente porque al entrar casi no hay mensajes nuevos.

----------


## Cosomeister

Yo me pasé el fin de semana haciendo el gamba por ahí y el domingo por la tarde me encontré con que no podía entrar. Menuda decepción me llevé puesto que iba decidido a postear un par de cosas (no, no suelo postear porque soy muy novato y no es plan de poner mensajes para elogiar únicamente)

A ver si ahora hay suerte y puedo entrar... no, sigue sin funcionar. 

Esperemos que estén actualizando la revista, por lo menos eso que nos llevamos.

----------


## ZAFER

Acabo de entrar, ayer no podía.

----------


## ganu

Si, al parecer ahora ya se puede entrar sin problemas

----------


## gomobel

Sí, yo lo he probado con la web de Xavier Tapias que como dijo también daba problemas y funciona. La Dama también va.

----------

